# Meine Gruselerlebnisse.



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2012)

Also ich möchte dich da jetzt nicht niedermachen oder so, es klingt schon recht unglaubwürdig, aber das sei mal dahingestellt. Ich hab so krasse Sachen noch nicht erlebt, nur den ein oder anderen Moment, wo mir mal ein Schauer über den Rücken lief. Deswegen werd ich mich dazu erstmal nicht äußern.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, wo hier die Diskussionsgrundlage ist und ob das nicht eher was für einen Blog wäre. Oder fragst du dich, ob jemand hier Ähnliches erlebt hat? Dann vielleicht sowas einfach noch in den Thread packen. Ich reporte das mal und lass die Mods entscheiden x)

Übrigens: Neugierig wär ich schon, was deiner Mutter so passiert ist. Wenn du das hier schon erzählst, dann bitte richtig. Und seid ihr deswegen aus dem Haus ausgezogen oder wegen anderen Dingen?

Edit: Ich glaube, es gab mal so nen Thread hier, wo jeder solche "mysteriösen" Geschichten reinschreiben konnte, die er schon erlebt hat... Allerdings bin ich jetzt zu faul, den zu suchen


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2012)

Ja, ich sehe das ähnlich wie schneemaus. 
Ich verschiebe den Thread vorsorglich mal in den RPG-Bereich, wenn du andere User dazu ermutigen möchtest, ebenfalls ihre mysteriösen Gruselerlebnisse mitzuteilen, dann ändere einfach den Eingangsbeitrag, gib mir Bescheid und ich schiebe ihn zurück.


----------



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## floppydrive (17. April 2012)

Ein Geist im Haus ist echt praktisch da muss man nicht mehr selber Handanlegen sonder lässt das Geister Händchen ran.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ein Geist im Haus ist echt praktisch da muss man nicht mehr selber Handanlegen sonder lässt das Geister Händchen ran.



Was zur Hölle...?

Meinung zum Thread:
Ich mag solche Geschichten nicht, da wahrscheinlich 80% frei erfunden sind und meistens extrem albern klingen. Sowas ist eher für die Bravo


----------



## Potpotom (17. April 2012)

Das ist wie mit Nahtod-Ereignissen... die glaubt einem auch kein Schwein, einfach weil es einfach unfassbar ist.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2012)

Meine Tante hatte in ihrer alten Villa auch einen Geist. Der ging einfach immer die Treppe rauf und fertig. Es gab mehrere Leute die Anzeichen hatten, dass ein Geist dort lebe.

Ich: Ich hatte, wenn ich bei meiner Tante übernachtete immer komische Träume über eine Frau ( Mit all den Fakten bin ich mir nichtmal mehr sicher ob es Träume waren). Auch hatte ich Angst vor der Treppe. Keine Ahnung warum. Alle sagten ich hätte Angst vor der Joseph Statue oben, aber vor der Einstein Statue hatte ich ja auch keine Angst.

Ein Kumpel meines Cousins. Dieser war bei der Hochzeit meiner anderen Tante dabei. Alle meine Verwandte zwischen 12-19 haben in der Villa geschlafen, da einige von Deutschland hierher kamen und irgendwo übernachten mussten. Meine Tante wohnte damals nichtmehr in der Villa, sie war leerstehend. Naja, auf jeden Fall hat der Kumpel meines Cousins auch immer diese Schritte gehört.
 Ich habe nie jemandem etwas erzählt, darum sass ich mal eine Minute nur dort und starrte an die Wand. Ich dachte bisdahin immer, ich sei einfach paranoid. Aber dann sagte meine Cousine, dass sie es auch schon seit Jahren höre und auch dachte sie spinne einfach.

Ein Bekannter meiner Tante kam ieinmal auf ihren Geburtstag. Er tritt hinein (so wurde es mir erzählt) und bleibt stehen. Er fühlt sich unwohl und sagt leise zu meiner Tante: "Hier stimmt etwas nicht, lass dieses Haus besser von einem Geistlichen ausräuchern."

Meine Verwandten haben dann etwas über die VErgangenheit der Villa recherchiert. Ihre Vorbesitzerin, war sehr suizidgefährdet. Sie hatte es immerwieder versucht, doch scheiterte jedesmal. Nur einmal, setzte sie sich wieder ins Auto und liess die Abgase rein. Da muss es wohl geklappt haben aber sie "merkte es nicht". (Dass erzählte der Geistliche) Sie dachte, sie lebe noch und fragte sich deshalb, was all die Leute in ihrem Haus machen.

Wie gesagt, der Geist muss wohl besonders friedlich gewesen sein. Seitdem der Geistliche dort war, ist alles ruhig. Ich wusste nichts von diesem Geistlichen und konnte beruhigt die Treppe raufgehen. Ich erfuhr es erst später, als ich sagte: "Hm komisch, irgendwie ist dieses eklige Gefühl bei der Treppe weg."

Ah, was mir noch einfällt. Sie war in insgesamt 5 oder 6 Räumen aktiv. Die Treppe, der Flur oben, im "Bastelzimmer", die Garage und im Kinderzimmer. Bei allen hatte ich dieses Gefühl der Angst.


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. April 2012)

Laut Inschrift an der Wand wohnt in einem Kaufhaus in der Nähe ein Geist, der jeden der zu lange scheißt, von unten in die Eier beißt. 
Ich hab mich noch nie in meinem Leben so gefürchtet.

Besonders gut finde ich Zitate wie diese hier aus dem Munde eines "32-jährigen":


> Wisst ihr, wenn ich selber nie so etwas erlebt hätte und mir würde so etwas ein 8 jähriges Mädchen erzählen, dann würde ich nur laut schreien LOOL.





> Leute es wird noch richtig übelst, und das ist kein Scherz.



Das Ganze klingt wie der Schulaufsatz eines 14-Jährigen, der zwar am Thema interessiert ist, aber auf die Präsentation keinen Pfennig gibt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Ich war 14
> mein kleiner Bruder
> Meine große Schwester
> Meine jüngere Schwester, die war 12
> ...



Hab ich das jetzt richtig durchgezählt? Mutter mit fünf Kindern?

Diablo 2 erschien 2000, du bist Baujahr 1979 ... ihr Jungs solltet einfach nicht so lange bei Mutti rumhocken, das scheint aufs Gemüt zu schlagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2012)

Nunja, die einfachste und wahrscheinlich zutreffendere Vermutung liegt da relativ nahe...

Es waren lediglich "Träume"... oder ein Zwischending zwischen Klartraum und normalen Traum (häufiger als ein reiner Klartraum, man denkt man ist wach, kriegt alles bewusst mit, schläft aber in der Tat noch friedlich, hin und wieder mit Schlafwandeln verbunden) oder in verstärkter Form, die Schlafstarre (der Körper ist bereits im Schlafmodus, sprich vollständig paralysiert, der Geist ist aber vollkommen wach und "erlebt" was "passiert" verbunden allerdings auch mit einer massiven Panik, da man sich ja nicht bewegen kann, definitiv nicht zu empfehlen).

Oder aber jemand wollte euch einen sehr makabren Streich spielen oder euch sogar fortängstigen, man darf niemals das böse Genie mancher Menschen unterschätzen und gerade "heutzutage" mit einem Haufen billiger Technik ist dies mehr als einfach.


----------



## Elda (17. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig durchgezählt? Mutter mit fünf Kindern?
> 
> Diablo 2 erschien 2000, du bist Baujahr 1979 ... ihr Jungs solltet einfach nicht so lange bei Mutti rumhocken, das scheint aufs Gemüt zu schlagen.



gut gemacht watson.
Die Geschichte konnte einfach nicht wahr sein.


----------



## Ghostgibtesschon (17. April 2012)

Was ist daran ungewöhnlich mit 21 zu Hause zu wohnen? Ich hatte erst mit 22 das Haus verlassen. Es gibt Leute die auf Grund von Studium und Ausbildung zuhause bleiben. Sicher gibt es auch Leute die sich mit 40 noch von Mama den Arsch abwischen zu lassen.
Zum Thema: Okey, es fehlen ein paar Zeitangaben, aber nach langer Zeit und solchen Erlebnissen ist es auch schwer, genau zu sagen, zu welchen Zeitpunkt es gewesen ist.
Ich kann es auch nicht mehr Datieren, habe meine Familie und Ich hatten Ähnliche Erlebnisse.  
Die Geschwister meines Vaters hatten sogar noch schlimmere Sachen erlebt. 
Ich wünsche niemanden, der er von "Geistern" heimgesucht wird, weil ich weis was dahinter steckt. 
Leider werden Opfer zu schnell als Labil oder sonstiges abgestempelt. 
Es muss aber nicht zwingend sein, das ein Exorzismus nötig ist, manchmal reicht es die Quelle ausfindig zu machen, und zu beseitigen. Vernichten kann sich als schwer erweisen, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich.


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. April 2012)

Mach dir doch noch ein paar Accounts mehr, vielleicht glaubt es dir dann jemand.


----------



## Alterac123 (17. April 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mach dir doch noch ein paar Accounts mehr, vielleicht glaubt es dir dann jemand.



Und damit ist die letzte Glaubwürdigkeit des TE hinüber


----------



## Ghostgibtesschon (17. April 2012)

Was seit ihr den für welche?
Wenn ich als nicht Forum- User was schreiben will, muss ich mir wohl einen Account machen, oder?
Ich finde es interessant wie viele Intelligente Menschen hier posten dürfen.
Aber es sagt ja keiner, das ich nochmal was schreiben muss. Sorry an den TE. Schreib lieber deine Erfahrungen in Foren in denn Leute verkehren, die nicht die Vorschule besuchen.


----------



## Alterac123 (17. April 2012)

Beide Acc heute registriert (Zufall)
Beide haben die einzigen Post von
"euch" nur in diesem Thread (Zufall)
Beide "Erfahrung" mit "Geistern" (Zufall)
Du bist der einzige, der dieser 
dubiosen Geschichte glaubtt (Zufall)


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. April 2012)

Beide Legastheniker. (Zufall)


----------



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## ano1979 (17. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2012)

Leute, es geht nicht darum den TE der Lächerlichkeit preis zu geben. Der Thread wird schon von alleine verschwinden, wenn das Interesse schwindet. Für die nächsten Störer wird es Verwarnungen hageln.


----------



## Manowar (18. April 2012)

Sind wir heute mal wieder nen bissl überempfindlich?
Dann nimm das nächste mal halt einfach die Bilder raus..
So, diesmal vllt ohne Pipi in den Augen:

Kommt man nach so einer langen Zeit nie mal auf die Idee, dem "Eindringling" mit nem hübschen Baseballschläger aufzulauern?
Wildtierkameras aufzustellen (sei es Infrarot oder whatever)
Fallen aufzustellen
Nen anderes Schloss in die Tür im Keller zu packen.
Stolperdraht+Alarm anzubringen
etc pp?


----------



## shadow24 (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Kurz bevor wir aus dem Haus auszogen hörte jeder, aber immer nur einer gleichzeitig ein starkes klopfen.
> Als würde jemand vom Tisch mit voller wuscht springen oder als würde man ein Sofa hochheben und dann loslassen.
> Nach dem das passierte, redete einer von den schlafenden Personen im Zimmer und dieser wusste dann am nächsten morgen nichts mehr davon.
> Bei mir war das so.
> Bin am schlafen, auf einmal BAM, mein kleiner Bruder sagt im Schlaf ''siehe mal dort'' kurz darauf Geräusche an den Säcken mit Klamotten.




ich meine, ihr habt in einem reihenhaus gewohnt.da gibt es schon die einen oder anderen klopfgeräusche in der nacht.das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.in der nacht wennn man schlafen möchte klingen manche geräusche auch wesentlich lauter als z.b. am tage wo man viel mehr hintergrundgeräusche wahrnimmt....
und im schlaf zu reden macht so ziemlich jeder mensch ab und an in seinem leben.das ist völlig normal...das nun gerade ein geräusch nach so einem satz entstand ist reiner zufall...
vlt hattest du auch das eine oder andere mal "nacherlebnisse",denn du hast ein paar mal geschrieben das du diablo 2 gespielt hast.da geht es ja unter anderem auch um geister udn dämonen und ähnlichem.vielleicht kannst du das nicht so gut wie ein anderer mensch in deinem alter verarbeiten und so spielt dir dein geist den einen oder anderen streich...wäre auf alle fälle eine erklärung für manch eine halluzination...

@noxiel:das soll keine veralberung des te sein,sondern lediglich ein erklärungsversuch für seine vorstellungen die er in dem haus hatte...


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Also ich muss sagen dass die Geschichte schon zum gruseln taugt, aber ich glaube, man kann nicht erwarten, dass das irgendjemand glaubt.

Klingt gruselig, aber auch ziemlich abnormal. Nicht umsonst fassen sich die meisten Leute an die Stirn wenn sie sowas lesen... ^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen dass die Geschichte schon zum gruseln taugt, aber ich glaube, man kann nicht erwarten, dass das irgendjemand glaubt.
> 
> Klingt gruselig, aber auch ziemlich abnormal. Nicht umsonst fassen sich die meisten Leute an die Stirn wenn sie sowas lesen... ^^




jo,das geht dir ,das geht mir so...nur dem te nicht...ich glaub der hat sich nicht so viel mühe gemacht udn einen fetten aufsatz hier reingepostet nur um uns zu verarschen.der glaubt da wirklich dran...
ich versuche nur ihm eine brücke zu bauen.rübergehen muss er selbst


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,das geht dir ,das geht mir so...nur dem te nicht...ich glaub der hat sich nicht so viel mühe gemacht udn einen fetten aufsatz hier reingepostet nur um uns zu verarschen.der glaubt da wirklich dran...
> ich versuche nur ihm eine brücke zu bauen.rübergehen muss er selbst



Da wir nicht dabei waren, können wirs auch schlecht beurteilen obs nun wirklich passiert ist oder nicht. ^^

Erzählt wird viel jeden Tag. Nicht nur hier im buffed Forum.
Ob es genug Dumme gibt, die sich hinsetzen würden, so einen Text verfassen würden, nur um zu lesen was andere darüber schreiben? Ja, ich denke schon


----------



## shadow24 (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da wir nicht dabei waren, können wirs auch schlecht beurteilen obs nun wirklich passiert ist oder nicht. ^^
> 
> Erzählt wird viel jeden Tag. Nicht nur hier im buffed Forum.
> Ob es genug Dumme gibt, die sich hinsetzen würden, so einen Text verfassen würden, nur um zu lesen was andere darüber schreiben? Ja, ich denke schon




naja sein schreibstil zeugt nicht gerade von einem begnadeten schreiber...schwer zu sagen ob sich ano hier hingesetzt hat um mit so einem dermassen langen text veräppeln will.da hätte eine passage auch gelangt für ein troll....ich glaub da steckt meh rdahinter


----------



## ano1979 (18. April 2012)

leer


----------



## shadow24 (18. April 2012)

ich meine,wenn ihr alle inb der familie schon solche erlebnisse hatte,warum habt ihr euch dann nie hilfe von aussen geholt,oder wie manowar schon geschrieben hatte fallen,oder kameras aufgestellt um einen möglichen schlafwandler von euch zu entlarven,oder ein familienmitglied das den ausmass seines tuns nicht absieht...kann doch ein geschwisterteil von dir sein,welches die anderen erschrecken will und ihr macht euch in die hose...und am nächsten tag sitzt das geschwisterteil mit am frühstückstisch und stößt ins gleiche horn wie ihr und bestätigt alle gruselmeldungen der letzten nacht und wars selbst...schon mal darüber nachgedacht?

und was meinst du mit deinem Vater das er fragte ob er deine Mutter "haben dürfte"???


----------



## ano1979 (18. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Die komischen Sachen Passierten ja nicht nur Nachts.
> Fallen aufstellen und Kameras? Keine gute Idee. Man sollte es nicht provozieren. Sollte man es dennoch versuchen, dann wird *er* erst richtig Aktiv.



Wer er? Der Geist?
Das ist aber jetzt schon ziemlich blauäugig, gleich davon auszugehen dass es ein Geist oder irgendwas in der Richtung ist.
Lieber erstmal davon ausgehen, dass es einfach nur eine Mischung aus "Naturgeräuschen" und anderen erklärbaren physikalischen Phänomen ist. 
Wenn das alles nicht erklärbar wäre, kannste dir immer noch Gedanken machen obs ein geist sein könnte.

Ich mein, man hat schon öfter gehört oder gelesen, was Leute jahrelang für merkwürdige Geräusche gehört haben und am Ende stellte sich raus, dass es materialien im Bauwerk waren oder sonstige erklärbare Dinge.


----------



## Kamsi (18. April 2012)

du machst nicht zufällig werbung für paranormal activity 4 ?


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2012)

Ich mag solche Geschichten - glauben kann ichs aber trotzdem nicht.
Zuviele ungereimtheiten - die verschiedenen Zwischenfälle passen nicht komplett zusammen, z. B. die Zeichnung im Keller (hat die noch wer anders gesehen?) oder auch die pfeifende Puppe, generell das Pfeifen. Die Story von der Nachbarin interessiert mich, was ist daraus geworden? 

Aber im ernst, wieso lässt man, angenommen sowas passiert einem, nicht wirklich einfach mal ein diktiergerät oder sowas im Flur laufen, nur um zu checken ob man nicht kollektiv dem Wahnsinn verfallen ist.


----------



## ano1979 (18. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vlt hattest du auch das eine oder andere mal "nacherlebnisse",denn du hast ein paar mal geschrieben das du diablo 2 gespielt hast.da geht es ja unter anderem auch um geister udn dämonen und ähnlichem.vielleicht kannst du das nicht so gut wie ein anderer mensch in deinem alter verarbeiten und so spielt dir dein geist den einen oder anderen streich...wäre auf alle fälle eine erklärung für manch eine halluzination...


Als ich das erste Mal bei nem Freund Doom 3 spielte und danach nach Hause ging, hatt ich auch son Spürchen Verfolgungswahn, weil im Spiel ja ständig hinter jeder Ecke Monster lauern ^^

Edit: Der Punkt, den ich an der Geschichte am unlogischsten finde ist: Hättet Ihr tatsächlich alle den Geist gesehen und sogar schon berührt, so wie beschrieben, dann hättet Ihr Euch entweder damit abgefunden, dass bei Euch ein Geist rumschwebt oder Ihr wärt weggezogen. Aber jahrelang an nem Ort zu bleiben, an dems unheimlich ist, ist...sagen wir mal...unüblich.


----------



## ano1979 (18. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kommt man nach so einer langen Zeit nie mal auf die Idee, dem "Eindringling" mit nem hübschen Baseballschläger aufzulauern?



Wenn ich was seltsames höre im Haus (nicht gerade kratzen oder so) nehme ich immer mein Messer und schau nach was los ist. Man kennts von Filmen, der Fehler ist immer, dass man unbewaffnet ist. 

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht ein sonstiger "Witzbold" ist? Es gab schon öfters dass sich Leute Nachts in Häuser einschleichen und dessen Bewohner Nacht für Nacht terrorisierten.


----------



## floppydrive (18. April 2012)

Sei froh das es nur ein Geist war, wenn du dann zwei hast und die dann unten ihren heißen Geisterspielchen abziehen kannst du nicht mehr pennen echt schlimm, dazu kommt noch dieses ganze Ektoplasma was sie dann überall verteilen, furchtbar ekelhaft das ganze.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Sei froh das es nur ein Geist war, wenn du dann zwei hast und die dann unten ihren heißen Geisterspielchen abziehen kannst du nicht mehr pennen echt schlimm, dazu kommt noch dieses ganze Ektoplasma was sie dann überall verteilen, furchtbar ekelhaft das ganze.


Ektoplasma-Fluss:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K1WZUfvE54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Wie gern würde ich es erleben das du in diesen Haus einmal übernachtest, das würde dir ordentlich die Augen aufmachen.



Adresse bitte :>

Vielleicht steht das Haus ja auch neben einer Chemiefabrik oder ähnliches und die Dämpfe haben euch verballert.
Vielleicht ein netter Mensch, der LSD in die Trinkwasserversorgung einbringt.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2012)

Ich habe euch nicht als wahnsinnig bezeichnet sondern gesagt das ich mich selbst davon überzeugt hätte es nicht zu sein - weil ich es von mir definitiv geglaubt hätte.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> ja der Geist.
> 
> Also wenn wir ihn schon gesehen haben....
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dir das erstmal gerne bis dahin, das Problem ist nur, dass man ja irgendwann mal anfangen sollte, das ganze zu beweisen.
Ist euch das in der ganzen Zeit nicht in den Sinn gekommen?

Kein Mensch auf der Welt wird euch das glauben, wenn ihr es nicht beweisen könnt. 
Das soll auch kein Angriff sein, es ist ja nur der logische Menschenverstand, weil man erstmal davon ausgeht dass es keine Geister gibt.


----------



## shadow24 (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Die hatten den Fernseher weggeworfen und keinen neuen gekauft.
> Ich konnte nach dieser Geschichte 1 Tag keinen Fernseher mehr schauen  ^^
> 
> 
> Wir entschieden uns gegen eine Kamera im Flur, einmal hatten wir es provoziert, danach nie wieder.



ich meine diese beiden aussagen sind entweder sowas von cool oder sowas von unglaublich unglaubwürdig...

also ich stell mir das mal vor ich krieg das mit wie ein wesen ausm tv klettert udn dann wieder dadrin verschwindet...ähm,also ich würde nicht nur nicht 1 tag tv schauen,ich würds wohl nie wieder machen und immer einen riesen umweg um jeden fernseher machen...udn du hast nur einen abend nich reingeschaut udn dann weiter tv geschaut als wäre nie was passiert???

genauso mit dem provozieren des "übergeistes",welchen du uns ja nicht erklären willst was da genau sein unwesen treiben soll...also wenn ich son urviech begegnet wäre dann hätte ich die bild,rtl,die super illu,geisterjäger und den papst(in der reihenfolge) benachrichtigt und hätte jeden abend zig tausend euro gebühren verlangt für "meinen" geist...udn ihr nehmt das nicht ein paar tage,oder wochen,oder gar monate in kauf...nein jahrelang lasst ihr euch von einem gespenst terrorisieren udn um den schlaf bringen????


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, Warum sollte man rund um die Uhr nur Diablo zocken? Reicht es nicht wenn man es paar Stunden Spielt?
> woher nimmst du überhaupt die Frechheit zu behaupten ich hatte keine Miete gezahlt? Ich hatte eine Etage nur fur mich und meinen Bruder.



Spätestens damit hast du bewiesen, genug 'Fantasie' zu besitzen, oder nennen wir es besser einen Hang zur Fehlinterpretation.

NIRGENDWO habe ich geschrieben, dass du rund um die Uhr zockst. Es diente lediglich dazu, dein Alter auszurechnen. Ausgehend von deinem Geburtsjahr bis zum Erscheinen von Diablo 2... ach, was erkläre ich dir das.
Bitte zitiere nochmal die Stelle, an der ich _'die Frechheit genommen habe, zu behaupten, du würdest keine Miete zahlen'_.

Wenn dich das nach Jahren noch immer so beschäftigt, solltest du mit jemanden drüber reden, der dich wieder auf die Spur bringt. Meine ich ganz ehrlich, mein halber Freundeskreis geht wegen irgendwas zum Psychotherapeuten. Du hast ja geschrieben, viele Leute würden dich auslachen und als Verrückten abstempeln. Sollte doch Grund genug sein, sich mal ums eigene Seelenleben zu kümmern.



> Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht, diejenigen die noch nie etwas eindeutig seltsames erlebten die werden es kaum glauben, aber die anderen vielleicht.



Das, was wir als Realität um uns herum wahrnehmen, entsteht in unserem Gehirn. Eine echte Höchstleistung, was unser Denkapparat da leistet.
Einfaches Beispiel: wir erkennen alle eine Tasse, wenn wir sie sehen. Ob goldverzierte Sammlertasse, Kaffeepott, Suppentasse - selbst eine Tasse, die wir in einer bestimmten Ausführung noch nie gesehen haben, erkennen wir als Tasse. Wir können Tassen von Milchkännchen unterscheiden und identifizieren auch die Tasse mit abgebrochenem Henkel als Tasse, obwohl der fehlende Henkel auf einen Becher hinweisen würde.
Das klingt banal? Stimmt, aber es steckt eine gewaltige Leistung unseres Gehirns dahinter. Der Gegenstand auf dem Küchentisch ist erstmal nur irgendein Objekt, dein Gehirn verschafft dir ein Bild von deiner Umgebung und 'sagt': Tasse!

Aber dieses Realitätsbild ist subjektiv geprägt.
Einfaches Beispiel: Eltern kleiner Kinder sehen in einem Gartenteich eine Gefahr, für das Rentnerehepaar ist er eine wahre Freude.
Oder um bei der Tasse zu bleiben: eine Tasse auf dem Küchentisch stellt nichts Ungewöhnliches dar, findet man sie aber im Kleiderschrank, sorgt das doch eher für Verwunderung.

Kurzum, was ich damit sagen möchte: du magst das alles erlebt haben. Aber nimm es niemanden übel, wenn manch einer nur mit dem Kopf schüttelt, derweil andere gefesselt lesen (siehe Gartenteich).



> Mach dir doch noch ein paar Accounts mehr, vielleicht glaubt es dir dann jemand.


Was das anbetrifft ... der Gedanke kam mir auch spontan. Vergleicht man den "orthografischen Fingerabdruck", den Texte mitunter hinterlassen, ähneln sich die Einträge von ano und ghost doch sehr. Akzeptable Rechtschreibung, spontane (falsche) Groß-/Kleinschreibung, wo 'dass' hingehört, steht 'das' ohne Komma.
Aber interessiert eigentlich auch nicht wirklich, wer hier was hinterlässt. 

Kurze Frage am Rande: kommst du aus Österreich? Das Wort 'Neugebäude' scheint mir dort eher ein geläufiger Begriff zu sein, als hierzulande.


----------



## Manoroth (18. April 2012)

an die, die alles erklären wollen n tip: es gibt vieles, dass man auch heute noch net erklären kann und es wird nicht wirklich wehniger


2 kleine beispiele: in einem wald in der nähe hat es eine stelle, bei der totale dunkelheit herscht. und damit meine ich net normale dunkelheit (ich kann auch bei leermond in nem wald super sehen aber dort is wirklich nur schwarz) und man hört auch nix (kein rascheln seiner schritte, keine huschenden mäuse oder sonst iwas)

und im gleichen wals hats ne stelle wo seit einem halben jahr alle pflanzen und sogar käfer etc sterben. der besitzer des waldes kann auch keine erklärung finden (hat schon boden proben entnehmen lassen etc)
ausserdem haben schon meherer leute die ich dahin mitgenommen habe nen grossen bogen drum rum machen wollen weil sie sich iwie unwohl (bis beinahe panisch) gefühlt haben. und ich habe ihnen extra nix von den stellen erzählt um sie nicht zu manipulieren.

das kann man auch nicht erklären und trotzdem ist das real.


----------



## jolk (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man rund um die Uhr nur Diablo zocken? Reicht es nicht wenn man es paar Stunden Spielt?


nein.



Und deine Geschichte ist schrecklich zu lesen, einmal zu verweisen, dass man später etwas genauer erläutert, okay, aber nicht am Ende eines jeden Absatzes!

und inhaltlich: Ihr habt nichtmal Ansatzweise was versucht gegen diesen "Geist" zu unternehmen, das ist einfach unglaubwürdig. Ich glaube eine Vorhängeschloß für den Keller hätte Wunder gewirkt.
oder Ohropax.


----------



## Wolfner (18. April 2012)

Ich hab mal mein Auto neben einem Feld abgestellt und als ich wieder kam, war es von einem mysteriösen braunen Regen besprenkelt.

Gruselig...


----------



## ano1979 (18. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Teena (18. April 2012)

Die Geschichte hat was, lief ein bissel eiskalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

@ano

Und die Möglichkeit, dass ihr euch was eingebildet habt, gibt es nicht?


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2012)

> nicht ich habe das Viech gesehen sondern die Nachbarin





> Die Geräusche an dem Stuhl an den Klamotten, ich machte die Augen auf, hebte mein Kopf und da sah ich ihn. Er saß auf dem Tisch, es war Dunkel aber ich konnte ich ihn sehen, er war ganz schwarz, mein Bruder der neben diesem Tisch schlief machte auf einmal Geräusche.
> Es hörte sich an als würde er mit geschlossenem Mund schreien.



Lies deine Fantasiegeschichten am besten selber nochmals.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Bei Mutti rumhocken?
> aufs Gemüt schlagen?
> das heist wohl auch Schnorren.
> folglich, nicht Arbeiten, keine Miete zahlen, den ganzen Tag nur zocken.
> Falls ich dich falsch verstanden habe, entschuldige ich mich dafür.



Ich ging fälschlicherweise davon aus, dass der Ausdruck 'aufs Gemüt schlagen' bekannt wäre. Naja, vielleicht ist es ein Ausdruck aus Großmutters Zeiten.
Schnorren meinte ich damit nicht.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und im gleichen wals hats ne stelle wo seit einem halben jahr alle pflanzen und sogar käfer etc sterben. der besitzer des waldes kann auch keine erklärung finden (hat schon boden proben entnehmen lassen etc)
> ausserdem haben schon meherer leute die ich dahin mitgenommen habe nen grossen bogen drum rum machen wollen weil sie sich iwie unwohl (bis beinahe panisch) gefühlt haben. und ich habe ihnen extra nix von den stellen erzählt um sie nicht zu manipulieren.
> 
> das kann man auch nicht erklären und trotzdem ist das real.



ne mögliche erklärung wäre eine unterirdische wasserader...schau mal hier nach:
http://www.haus-bau-planung.de/lexikon/feng-shui-lexikon/feng-shui-lexikon-buchstabe-w/wasserader/


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb das ich schonmal vor ca 6 Jahren diese Geschichte gepostet hatte, und in diesen Forum wurde ich wie auch hier teilweise nur ausgelacht etc. Meinst du echt ich könnte im RL über diese Sachen reden. Schau doch wie ins lächerliche das hier gezogen wird. Du zb. greifst mich wieder an. Eins ist sicher, mein Seelenleben ist völlig gesund.
> 
> Ihr versteht das nicht und ich werde die Geschichte kaum beweisen können.
> Nur diejenigen die selber mit sowas schonmal zutun hatten, die wissen was ich meine wenn ich schreibe das man es spürt.
> Kein Wunder das so wenige Leute über soetwas reden. Die werden nur belächelt.



also,es gibt im "RL" tatsächlich Personen,die solchen Dingen wie du sie beschrieben hast auf den grund gehen wollen,sowohl sogenannte "Geisterjäger",die sich mit allerlei technischen krimskrams auf das problem stürzen udn auch die katholische kirche geht definitiv solchen sachen nach,wie auch heute noch angeblich exorzismen durchgeführt werden sollen...ob man nun daran glaubt,oder nicht,fakt ist doch das es eine menge personen brennend interessiert hätte euer problem kennen zu lernen und zu erforschen...das ist ja auch klar das TV,oder Presse dich ziemlich mitleidig betrachtet udn dich an einen netten arzt in der nähe verwiesen hätte....aber je mehr dieses "Phänomen" gesehen und erlebt hätten,desto glaubhafter wäre das doch irgendwann gewesen...dann hätte das doch gar keiner mehr leugnen können...ich meine wenn ihr als junge menschen nicht zu der erkenntnis gelangt wärt,so hätten eure eltern ganz sicher doch solche schritte in betracht gezogen,anstatt euch den gefahren von übernatürlichen wesen auszusetzen...
stattdessen stemmt ihr euch jahrelang todesmutig udn mit einer gewissen scheiss-egal-haltung gegen geister...findest du das nicht selbst ein bischen unglaubwürdig?das ganze,auch mit dem Fernseher(ja,deine nachbarin,ich weiss) erinnert doch stark an den Film "Poltergeist" kombiniert mit dem Film "The Ring"....Parallelen dazu sind unzweifelhaft erkennbar...
allein der gedanke als vater meinen sohn (seien es übernatürlich oder natürliche) gefahren über jahre bewusst auszusetzen ist für mich kaum vorstellbar,wie konnten das deine eltern verantworten?????


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

@Manoroth Hey, kannst du mir die Stelle im Wald mal zeigen? Die würd ich mir gerne mal selber genauer betrachten.

an den TE: Ich bin noch eher dazu geneigt, solchen "Geistergeschichten" zu glauben. Und nicht, weil ich zuoft Diablo 2 gespielt habe ^^ Ich glaub ja auch nicht, dass hinter mir ein Creeper explodiert, wenn meine blöde Schwester sich anschleicht und von hintern ganz nah an meinem Ohr: "...Tsssssssssssssssch" macht.
Nein, es liegt eher daran, dass ich selber auch meine Erfahrungen mit "Übernatürlichen" gemacht habe.

Wenn man die Bibel zur Hand nimmt, ist die Rede von Gott und dem Teufel, von Engel und Dämonen. Wenn man sich selbst als Christ bezeichnet (ich meine, bewusst Christ nennt), sind das ~"Fakten". Zudem haben wir viele Stellen, wo von Austreibungen die Rede ist. Z.B. eine, wo Jesus Dämonen aus Menschen austreibt, und diese dann eine Herde Schweine heimgesucht haben, und sie sich alle wie die Lemminge sich von der Klippe gestürzt haben.
Zudem steht auch, dass wir (Christen. die, die an ihn glauben), grössere Wunder vollbringen werden als er. Nur blöd, dass sich die wenigsten trauen, dies "in Anspruch" zu nehmen.

Ich versuche damit nur, eine Möglichkeit aufzubieten, wie wir den "Geist" bei euch im Reihenhaus erklären kann. Und für mich erschliesst sich damit auch, warum ein "Geistlicher" (mich würds jetzt richtig wunder nehmen, von welcher Religion du sprichst ) ihn dann auch "vertreiben" konnte.
Bitte werft nicht mit Steinen nach mir, weil ich jetzt mit Religion komme. Ich versuche NICHT, mit dem grössten imaginären Freund anzugeben. 
Vielen Dank 

Edit: Mich würde es auch interessieren, was jetzt mit deiner Mutter passierte. Würde mich aufjedenfall über eine PN freuen, wenn du es hier nicht schreiben willst.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Es wäre eher ein Wunder wenn ein Vorhängeschloß etwas bewirkt hätte.


Wie willst Du das wissen, ohne es je versucht zu haben? In diesem Thread gehst Du ja von unkonventionellen Verhältnissen aus (ein Geist...), also warum nicht unkonventionelle Mittel verwenden? Wenn Du ja grundsätzlich davon ausgehst, dass ein Schloss nichts bringt, kann ja genau das die Lösung sein.

Edit:



Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bibel zur Hand nimmt, ist die Rede von Gott und dem Teufel, von Engel und Dämonen. Wenn man sich selbst als Christ bezeichnet (ich meine, bewusst Christ nennt), sind das ~"Fakten". Zudem haben wir viele Stellen, wo von Austreibungen die Rede ist. Z.B. eine, wo Jesus Dämonen aus Menschen austreibt, und diese dann eine Herde Schweine heimgesucht haben, und sie sich alle wie die Lemminge sich von der Klippe gestürzt haben.
> Zudem steht auch, dass wir (Chrsiten. die, die an ihn glauben), grössere Wunder vollbringen werden als er. Nur blöd, dass sich die wenigsten trauen, dies "in Anspruch" zu nehmen.


Jetzt lehnst Du Dich aber weit aus dem Fenster Benji. Bloss weil Deiner Meinung nach alles, was in der Bibel steht, so passiert sein muss, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das für jeden Christen automatisch auch bedeutet, dass das so war. Ich behaupte, dass viele Christen heute die Bibel eher als Leitfaden betrachten, als als historische Aufzeichnung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bitte werft nicht mit Steinen nach mir, weil ich jetzt mit Religion komme. Ich versuche NICHT, mit dem grössten imaginären Freund anzugeben.
> Vielen Dank



hi benjj,du hast mir gerade noch gefehlt hier)...aber siehst du ano,die kirche wäre sofort an deinem problem interessiert gewesen...


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Tagchen Shadow24, wie is das Wetter bei dir?
Hätt ich früher davon Wind bekommen, wäre ich selbstverständlich selber vorbeigekommen und hätt mir das unter die Lupe genommen (nicht hinter jedem 4 Jahre Kaugummi unterm Pult, steckt ein Dämon dahinter).

Edit:


> Jetzt lehnst Du Dich aber weit aus dem Fenster Benji. Bloss weil Deiner Meinung nach alles, was in der Bibel steht, so passiert sein muss, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das für jeden Christen automatisch auch bedeutet, dass das so war. Ich behaupte, dass viele Christen heute die Bibel eher als Leitfaden betrachten, als als historische Aufzeichnung.



Ja, da geb ich dir Recht. Nicht jeder Christ, der sich öffentlich konventiert hat, glaubt wirklich daran, was in der Bibel steht. Viele sind einige Stellen in der Bibel zu radikal, und "blenden" sie aus, oder gehen einfach nicht darauf ein. Leicht verständlich, denn es wird viel gefordert (Liebe deinen Nächsten, wie dich selbst. Seeehr beliebt).


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

@ano

Ich fürchte es gibt nur eine Lösung:

Du musst an den Ort des Geschehens zurückkehren, umfangreiche Nachforschungen betreiben und beweisen, was du gesehen hast, sonst wirst du deine Geschichte noch 1000 mal erzählen können, aber an der Meinung der Zuhörer wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Manowar (19. April 2012)

Oder endlich mal mit einer Adresse rausrücken.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tagchen Shadow24, wie is das Wetter bei dir?
> Hätt ich früher davon Wind bekommen, wäre ich selbstverständlich selber vorbeigekommen und hätt mir das unter die Lupe genommen (nicht hinter jedem 4 Jahre Kaugummi unterm Pult, steckt ein Dämon dahinter).



also bei uns ist strahlend blauer himmel mit sonnenschein und kalter,aber klarer luft...also ein wetter zum helden zeugen(hab ich mir für nach der arbeit schon mal notiert)....
es ist ja nichts zu spät um den phänomen auf den grund zu gehen.ano teilt uns die adresse mit und schon weiss man wo das hauptangriffsziel steckt...er hat ja nur geschrieben,dass sie weggezogen sind udn nicht das alles aufgehört hat...


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es ist ja nichts zu spät um den phänomen auf den grund zu gehen.ano teilt uns die adresse mit und schon weiss man wo das hauptangriffsziel steckt...er hat ja nur geschrieben,dass sie weggezogen sind udn nicht das alles aufgehört hat...


Ach das war bei Reflox's Post, wo der Geistliche vorbeigekommen is, und seitdem alles ruhig ist!
Hab mich gerade voll verlesen und hatte die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, das bei ano sie einen Geistlichen gerufen haben, um sich das anzuschauen. Peinlich   

Da eure Familie in diesem Haus nicht mehr wohnt, denke ich nicht, dass es ein Problem is, uns die Addresse des Hauses zu geben =) Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich mal kurz vorbei gehen kann und den "Dämon" austreiben kann (falls es einer ist). Zudem ich auch kein Auto besitz, und nicht ohne weiteres nach Deutschland (oder Österreich?) kommen kann.
Liegt es in der Schweiz, isses kein Problem 

und btw. würded Ihr wirklich persöhnlich vorbeigehen, wenn ano die Addresse ausrücken würde? Wiiiiiiiiirklich?


----------



## Manowar (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und btw. würded Ihr wirklich persöhnlich vorbeigehen, wenn ano die Addresse ausrücken würde? Wiiiiiiiiirklich?



Wenns nicht gerade ewig weit weg ist..klar,wieso nicht?
Aber da die Geschichte ja eh erlog... äh, da er die Nachmieter schützen muss, werden wir das wohl nie erfahren


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Danke für die PN, ano.
Wie sieht es mit den Nachmietern aus? Hören sie auch unheimliche Geräusche? Passieren bei ihnen auch ähnliche Vorfälle?

Und die ganze Familie sind Christen? Also ich mein, bewusst? Ich kenne es von meinem Bruder, der is auch Christ, aber nur vom Papier her. Er selbst hat nichts (mehr) mit Gott am Hut. In was für eine Kirche geht ihr denn?
Ich möchte mir nur ein klares Bild machen, es geht nicht darum, irgendjemand fertigzumachen. 
Ich selbst habe mich seit ca.10 Jahren für Jesus entschieden und gehe regelmässig in die Kirche. Ja mehr noch, ich schmeisse dort all zwei Wochen die Technik 

Bin mir jetzt noch unschlüssig, ob dies in diesen Thread besprochen werden soll, oder du lieber mit einer PN antworten willst. Einige Foren-user fühlen sich schnell persöhnlich angegriffen, sobald man mit Religion anfängt, ich würd mich aber freuen, wenn wir das weiterhin im Thread diskutieren könnten


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenns nicht gerade ewig weit weg ist..klar,wieso nicht?
> Aber da die Geschichte ja eh erlog... äh, da er die Nachmieter schützen muss, werden wir das wohl nie erfahren




hehehe


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> aufgeraucht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte zitiere mich nicht mit einem Zitat, das nicht von mir stammt.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich auch garnicht erwartet. Wie ich schon meinte nur diejenigen die sowas bereits kennen, die wissen was ich meine. Die die das nicht kennen, die würde das vieleicht Interessieren. Nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn man es ins lächerliche zieht.



Aber du hast schon Interesse daran, es aufzuklären oder nicht?!


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Hä? was möchtest du eigentlich, du liest die Geschichte nichmal durch und meinst dazu eine Meinung abgeben zu können?



Ich habe sie gelesen. Du hast so eine schöne arrogante Art in deinen Sätzen, weisst du das? Du widersprichst dir in deinen eigenen Sätzen und greifst mich dann an. Ich glaube, da habe ich einen wunden Punkt getroffen.

Ich habe solche Dinge schonmal erlebt, und deine Gruselgeschichte... wie soll man das sagen? Sie ist zu abwägig.

Entweder fehlt da einfach etwas, oder es passt nicht.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

> Ich habe sie gelesen. Du hast so eine schöne arrogante Art in deinen Sätzen, weisst du das? Du widersprichst dir in deinen eigenen Sätzen und greifst mich dann an. Ich glaube, da habe ich einen wunden Punkt getroffen.
> 
> Ich habe solche Dinge schonmal erlebt, und deine Gruselgeschichte... wie soll man das sagen? Sie ist zu abwägig.
> 
> Entweder fehlt da einfach etwas, oder es passt nicht.



Reflox, du gehst jetzt ganz schön direkt vor, lass mich dich aufklären, ich fisch noch schnell die Zitate raus.



> nicht ich habe das Viech gesehen sondern die Nachbarin


Mit "Das Viech" meint Ano diese Geschichte.


> Folgendes sollte passiert sein
> Also die Nachbarn die hatten sich einen Fernseher gekauft, in einer Nacht musste der man arbeiten und die Frau war mit ihren Kindern alleine zuhause.
> Sie wachte Nachts auf und merkte das Licht von unten aus dem Wohnzimmer.
> Sie dachte schon der Fernseher war an, sie ging runter, ins Wohnzimmer rein und tatsächlich, der Fernseher war an, aber kein Sender drin, nur flakendes Bild.
> ...


und nicht


> Die Geräusche an dem Stuhl an den Klamotten, ich machte die Augen auf, hebte mein Kopf und da sah ich ihn. Er saß auf dem Tisch, es war Dunkel aber ich konnte ich ihn sehen, er war ganz schwarz, mein Bruder der neben diesem Tisch schlief machte auf einmal Geräusche.
> Es hörte sich an als würde er mit geschlossenem Mund schreien.



und dann sagt du noch, er soll sich seine Fantasie-Geschichte nochmal durchlesen. Der TE sagt ja, dass sind Ereignisse mit einer Zeitspanne von etwa 12 Jahren, und er erzählt sie uns. 

Ich nehme an, du hast es einfach missverstanden und hattest die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, dass er das Viech beim Bruder meinte. In diesem Fall hätte er sich selbst widersprochen. Aber er meint das Viech ausm Fernseher von der Nachbarin. Dieses hat er nicht gesehen.

_*Get your facts straight*_  . bevor wir anfangen Hobby-Psychologen zu spielen, müssen wir die richtige Faktengrundlage schaffen.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> _*Get your facts straight*_ . bevor wir anfangen Hobby-Psychologen zu spielen, müssen wir die richtige Faktengrundlage schaffen.



Gut dann habe ich mich halt geirrt, ich bin ja auch nicht perfekt. Und Hobbypsychologie war das nicht.

Ich finds einfach lustig, wie er immer gross mit "Geht da selber hin!" herumschreit und dann die Adresse nicht rausrückt.

Oder "Wer das schonmal erlebt hat, wird es verstehen!" Ich habe sowas schonmal erlebt und ich muss sagen, seine Geschichte ist etwa so glaubhaft wie eine Banane die Kaffee und Kuchen spuckt.

Wie gesagt, entweder verschweigt er einen Teil der Geschichte, oder sie ist einfach nur Bullshit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2012)

Ich würde gerne doch mal ne Adresse haben...

Da kriegt man ja bei dem ganzen Hokuspokusgebrabbel Kopfschmerzen und da Ihr (Ano und Familie) offensichtlich weder in der Lage noch Willens seid, das ganze ernsthaft zu betrachten und Wissenschaftlich zu hinterlegen muss es jemand anders tun...

Neben der Adresse wären noch sehr hilfreich:

Baujahr des Hauses,
verbaute Materialien bzw. ein vollständiger Bauplan,
ein Plan der Rohr- und Stromleitungen unter, neben, ums Haus herum,
genereller Oberflächlicher Umgebungsplan,
detaillierte Beschreibungen des Hauses abgesehen vom Bauplan (sprich, gab es nachträgliche kleinere Veränderungen, wurden Fenster geändert, Türen/Schlösser gewechselt, Rohrleitungen neuverlegt die nicht eingetragen wurden usw.)

Wenn das geliefert wird, könnte man (Ich), zusätzlich zu meiner "Traum"-Hypothese oder simplen psychischen Störungen, eine baulich bedingte Hypothese des ganzen erarbeiten, gefolgt von einer Ortsbegehung mit entsprechenden Materialien und Werkzeugen um die Hypothesen entweder zu verifizieren oder eben falsifizieren.

Sollte dies nicht geschehen und das ganze wird weiterhin unter dem Leitspruch "Ist halt so, muss man erlebt haben zum glauben" verbreitet werden sehe ich mich gezwungen, diese Geschichte als Humbug zu den Akten zu legen, da weder Beweise noch der Wille Beweise zu liefern vorhanden ist und es somit lediglich den Schluss zu lässt, dass es hierbei um simples "Entertainment" handelt.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Meine Frage, ob ernsthaft Interesse besteht, die Sachverhalte aufzuklären, wurde nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Selor is da  *winkewinke*
Dein Angebot is aber toll, würde aufjedenfall weiterhelfen bei der Aufklärung! Aber ich frage mich eher, ob Ano (oder seine Eltern) überhaupt noch Zugang zu diesen Daten haben! Bekommt man die einfach so? habt ihr (Ano und Family) das Haus gebaut/bauen lassen)? habt ihrs gekauft oder gemietet? 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses Thema bei ihnen selbst in die Jahre gekommen ist, und das Interesse nach Aufklärung vielleicht gar nicht mehr besteht, oder halt zu klein ist, um bei der Baufirma/neuen mietern ect. anzurufen und nachzufragen. 
Letztendlich hat er einen Thread aufgemacht, um zu erfahren, ob wir auch solche/ähnliche Fälle/Gruselerlebnisse erlebt haben, da er selber von einer ziemlich krassen Story betroffen war und sich gut vorstellen kann, dass es einen Geist ist.
Er ist jetzt nicht mit der mentalität hierher gekommen, mit der Hoffnung, die Geschichte aufklären zu können, aber vielleicht können wir das eine oder andere Phänomen - wie Selor sagte - verifizieren =)



> Meine Frage, ob ernsthaft Interesse besteht, die Sachverhalte aufzuklären, wurde nicht beantwortet...


Dann frag einfach nochmal.
Ano, hast du Interesse, die Sachverhalte aufzuklären? So wies aussieht, haber wir einige Leute hier, die sich das genauer unter die Lupe nehmen wollen =)


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann frag einfach nochmal.
> Ano, hast du Interesse, die Sachverhalte aufzuklären? So wies aussieht, haber wir einige Leute hier, die sich das genauer unter die Lupe nehmen wollen =)



Ich persönlich bin kein Geisterjäger aber ich fände es komisch, wenn er selbst kein Interesse daran hätte, es aufzuklären.
Höchstens wenn er soviel Angst davor hat...


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein Geisterjäger


Die haben sogar eine eigene Internetseite ghosthuntergermany ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dein Angebot is aber toll, würde aufjedenfall weiterhelfen bei der Aufklärung! Aber ich frage mich eher, ob Ano (oder seine Eltern) überhaupt noch Zugang zu diesen Daten haben! Bekommt man die einfach so? habt ihr (Ano und Family) das Haus gebaut/bauen lassen)? habt ihrs gekauft oder gemietet?



Mit freundlich Fragen kommt man fast immer weiter... zumal wohl dieses... Phänomen (oder besser diese Phänomene) sich wahrscheinlich nicht einfach in Luft auflösen, müssten ja auch irgendwann/-wie die Nachmieter davon etwas abbekommen.


Sollte das nicht helfen kann man immernoch Ano oder einen Teil seiner Familie wieder an diesen Ort bringen, sollte es sich um eine Personen/Familien(-geschichte?)gebundene Erscheinung handeln, sofern es denn eine ist.
Das müsste zumindest eine minimale Reaktion hervorrufen...

Generell ist für den Sachverhalt eine Ausrede in der façon "Ich bin zu verängstigt" hierbei absolut und vollkommen inakzeptabel und lediglich der verfrühte Tod oder der Abriss des Gebäudes wären hierbei hinreichende Zustände dem ganzen nicht weiter nachzugehen.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> was genau willst du wissen, oder was genau möchtest du den aufklären? Ob es vieleicht Halluzinationen waren verursacht durch was weis ich, Umgebung, Dämpfe ka.?
> Schon komisch das alle dan das selbe gesehen und gehört haben und das zur gleichen Zeit.



Na aufklären, was es genau war bzw. ist...

Hinfahren, die Szenen in denen die Erscheinungen aufgetreten sind provozieren, bewusst nachstellen.... prüfen ob es wieder passiert.
das ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit um da Klarheit zu bekommen.

Oder willst du jetzt nen Strich ziehen, sagen es waren Geister und damit das Thema begraben?
Ich würde alles daran setzen, die Szenen erneut zu erleben um zu sehen was da los ist.

Ob die Zeichnung im Keller noch da ist, die Anwohner befragen ob sie was erlebt haben usw.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Neben der Adresse wären noch sehr hilfreich:
> 
> Baujahr des Hauses,
> verbaute Materialien bzw. ein vollständiger Bauplan,
> ...




du hast ein Punkt vergessen:die Nachbarschaft...ich mein das können Psychopathen oder voodoopriester gewesen sein...immerhin ist ja irgendein viech bei der nachbarin ausm TV geklettert und nicht bei ano und seiner familie...vielleicht sind die des rätsels lösung....


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich entschieden die Adresse nicht zu Schreiben.
> Man muss nicht dorhin fahren um die Leute dort zu belästigen, man kann auch auf andere Weise in Kontakt mit dennen aufnehmen.




Wie soll das gehen? Wahrsager? 
Solange wir keine Adresse haben können wir niemanden kontaktieren...




> was genau willst du wissen, oder was genau möchtest du den aufklären? Ob es vieleicht Halluzinationen waren verursacht durch was weis ich, Umgebung, Dämpfe ka.?
> Schon komisch das alle dan das selbe gesehen und gehört haben und das zur gleichen Zeit.


Das ist vollkommen irrelevant!
Wir haben lediglich deine Behauptungen zu der Sache und deine sowie unsere oberste Aufgabe ist dabei zu ergründen:


A) Was hat es mit diesen Phänomenen auf sich
 Wodurch werden sie verursacht
C) Wie kann man "das Problem" lösen


Du bist immernoch in der Beweispflicht, ohne einen überprüf- und wiederholbaren Beweis oder zumindestens den Willen alleine oder unter hinzunahme unvoreingenommener Beobachter/Wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter aktiv dabei mitzuhelfen einen Beweis für oder gegen deine Behauptungen zu erbringen ist das ganze nicht mehr Wert als ein Spider-Man Comic.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Wir haben garkein kontakt mehr mit dem Mieter, wir hatten auch unsere streitigkeiten mit dem als wir auszogen.



da möcht ich wetten...


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Schon komisch das alle dan das selbe gesehen und gehört haben und das zur gleichen Zeit.



Vielleicht hast du ja was ausgelassen in deiner Geschichte, aber ausser dem gemeinschaftlichen Vernehmen von Klopf- oder Kratzgeräuschen sind keinerlei gemeinsamen visuellen Erlebnisse geschildert.

Nebenbei, mich gruselts auch grad gewaltig. Schüsse, Kreischen, Summen, Surren, verzerrte Stimmen. Ich vermute allerdings eine weniger paranormale Ursache: die Kirmes nebenan  
Aber ehrlich gesagt, nervt es auch mehr, als dass es gruselt.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

leer


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> die Kaution wollte er [der Mieter?] behalten



Na so langsam glaube ich dann doch an Geister. Anders ist der Transfer einer Mietkaution vom Vermieter zum Nachmieter schwerlich zu erklären.

Ich klinke mich hier mal aus, mache Feierabend und fahr ne Runde mit der Geisterbahn auf der Kirmes... obwohl ... ist billiger, wenn ich durchs Dienstgebäude laufe und mir die Schreckgespenster anschaue.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?



habt ihr euch denn nie wegen des geistes beim vermieter beschwert?und welcher vermieter übernimmt schon gerne ein geist für die nachbewohner?wir wissen ja bis jetzt nicht ob ihr oder die wohnung der schlüssel zu den phänomenen ist...


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Ja gemeinsame Erlebnisse waren in der Tat eher selten, ich habe ca die Hälfte der Ereignisse geschildert. Aber warum alle immer die selben Geräusche und die selbe gestallt auch wenn oft ohne weiteren Zeugen?



Erzähl doch mal weitere Ereignisse. Weil diese Ereignisse haben irgendwie nichts mit der Geschichte der Nachbarschaft/ des Hauses zu tun. Ausser ich sehe die Verbindung nicht.


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. April 2012)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen:
Da postet irgendjemand, der sich als 32-jähriger ausgibt, eine absurde Gruselgeschichte in bester Zehntklässlermanier in einem online-Rollenspielboard, und es gibt nen riesen Affenzirkus. 
Die einen wollen die Grütze allen Ernstes beweisen/widerlegen, verlangen sogar nach einer Adresse (als ob es überhaupt eine gäbe), und die anderen ziehen Dämonen und Engel, Spukwälder und eigene Erlebnisse heran um dem TE beizuspringen.

Resultat:
Ein Spaß für die ganze Familie. 

EDIT:


> es war ein Fehler Diesen Thread aufzumachen.


Ach sag doch sowas nicht.


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> habt ihr euch denn nie wegen des geistes beim vermieter beschwert?und welcher vermieter übernimmt schon gerne ein geist für die nachbewohner?wir wissen ja bis jetzt nicht ob ihr oder die wohnung der schlüssel zu den phänomenen ist...



Ohman, ja mach dich nur lustig, ''JA JA''

es war ein Fehler Diesen Thread aufzumachen.

ihr habt ja keine Ahnung!


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Resultat:
> Ein Spaß für die ganze Familie.



besser als ca. 90% der aktuellen freds hier im forum...


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Sorry also jetzt nimmt das echt keiner mehr ernst. Verschiedene Leute boten Dir an, bei der Aufklärung der Geschehnisse zu helfen, zu schauen ob das tatsächlich was Übernatürliches war, eine natürliche Erklärung hatte oder Du...nunja...halt doch nicht ganz alle beisammen hast. Bei allen drei Varianten hätte man Dir dann weiterhelfen können.
- Wärs was Übernatürliches gewesen, wüsstest Du nach der Aufklärung, dass das tatsächlich so ist und dass auch andere Leute Deine Theorie bestätigen können.
- Gäbs ne natürliche Erklärung, müsstest Du Dir keine Gedanken mehr drum machen und könntest das Kapitel abschliessen.
- Wärst Du ein Bisschen zu phantasievoll, könntest Du Dir von einem Therapeuten helfen  lassen.

Aber nunja, wenn Du Dich einfach ausklinken willst...nur zu.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube, dass er keine Hilfe wollte sagt schon alles über die Geschichte aus.


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> besser als ca. 90% der aktuellen freds hier im forum...


Absolut! Ich schau hier eig. nurnoch vorbei um solche kleinen Highlights mitzukriegen.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Ich gratuliere Beckenblockade, du hast es geschafft. Schon wieder ein spannender Thread, der zu ende geht. Wenigstens volle 5 Seiten gabs. 
Der Sinn des Threads war es nicht, ihm bei der Aufklärung seiner Gruselgeschichte behilflich zu sein, sondern einfach nach euren Meinungen, und vorallem eure _persöhnlichen_ Erlebnisse miteinander zu teilen.
Nur wenige werden sich ernsthaft über ein MMO-Forum versuchen, paranormale Fälle wie diese aufzuklären. Viele kommen einfach nur mit dem "Pics or didn't happen!"-Argument.
Nunja, bis auf Selor. Der hat handfeste Forderungen gestellt, was er brauchen würde, um bei der Auflösung der Phänomene behilflich zu sein. (Wofür ich dankbar bin).
Bin auch erstaunt wie lange dieser Thread durchgehalten hat. Und dass die User wirklich ihre Meinung zu diesen Aktivitäten geäussert haben. Also mindestens ein Ziel des Threads erreicht, auch wenn nicht jeder mit den Antworten zufrieden ist.

Und Beckenblockade. Ein Troll bleibt doch nicht länger als ein Tag am selben Tatort! Und der gibt sich auch nicht soviel Mühe mit der Geschichte. Trolle sind viel zu faul um einen solchen Aufwand zu betreiben.

Aber ja, ano. Du kannst von einem Forum die Meinungen und Erlebnisse von anderen erwarten, aber nicht, dass man hier die ultimative Lösung findet. Aber das war ja garnicht der Sinn dahinter, als der Thread eröffnet wurde.

Wie auch immer, hat Spass gemacht. Wahrscheinlich ist hier bald zu wenn sich niemand mehr um das Topic kümmert.

Topic: Was ist euch an Paranormalem passiert, wo euch einen Schauder den Rücken runterjagd, und ihr selbst nicht erklären könnt?


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry also jetzt nimmt das echt keiner mehr ernst. Verschiedene Leute boten Dir an, bei der Aufklärung der Geschehnisse zu helfen, zu schauen ob das tatsächlich was Übernatürliches war, eine natürliche Erklärung hatte oder Du...nunja...halt doch nicht ganz alle beisammen hast. Bei allen drei Varianten hätte man Dir dann weiterhelfen können.
> - Wärs was Übernatürliches gewesen, wüsstest Du nach der Aufklärung, dass das tatsächlich so ist und dass auch andere Leute Deine Theorie bestätigen können.
> - Gäbs ne natürliche Erklärung, müsstest Du Dir keine Gedanken mehr drum machen und könntest das Kapitel abschliessen.
> - Wärst Du ein Bisschen zu phantasievoll, könntest Du Dir von einem Therapeuten helfen  lassen.
> ...



Bitte wie sillst du das bitte aufklären? Soll ich dorthin fahren und da bischen nachts rumfilmen?
Als das alle begann suchte ich bereits nach plausiblen Erklärungen..
Ich habe mit diesen Kapitel auch schon lange abgeschlossen, für mich ist klar Ich zweifle nicht 1 Sekunde daran was ich gesehen hatte.
ich bin für die angebotene Hilfe hier dankbar aber es ist nicht notwendig.

warum sollte ich mich jetzt nicht ausklinken, ich werd hier als Geisteskrank und, oder jemand mit viel Phantasie bzw. Lügner abgestempelt und teilweise ausgelacht.

Haltet euch fest,ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht es ändert nichts an dem Fakt das die geschilderten Vorkommnisse genauso passiert sind.

ich bin nun weg.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2012)

Ich mag ja Horrorgeschichten aber deswegen glaube ich sie nicht.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Topic: Was ist euch an Paranormalem passiert, wo euch einen Schauder den Rücken runterjagd, und ihr selbst nicht erklären könnt?



Mein Fuß juckt manchmal.


----------



## win3ermute (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere Beckenblockade, du hast es geschafft. Schon wieder ein spannender Thread, der zu ende geht.



Da Du mal wieder nicht Deine Religion da raus halten konntest, wäre der Thread eh bald dicht gewesen. 

Und Beckenblokade hat recht: Wer in einem MMO-Forum so eine x-beliebige "Gruselgeschichte" aufpackt, hat jedes Recht verdient, für einen Troll gehalten zu werden. Die Welt ist kein verzauberter Traumwald, in dem wir alle herumtanzen - solche Geschichten gibt es zuhauf; in den äußerst wenigen Fällen, in denen eine Lokalität angegeben wird, ist jede Untersuchung völlig im Sande verlaufen bzw. wurden die angeblichen "Phänomene" durchaus äußerst rational aufgeklärt.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mein Fuß juckt manchmal.


  Meiner auch!


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gratuliere Beckenblockade



Und ich danke dir, Benji9. Du bist einer meiner Lieblinge hier. Immer gewesen. 
Auch der TE kann dir nicht die Schau stehlen, wenn man dich mal hinterm Ofen hervorgelockt hat.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> Bitte wie sillst du das bitte aufklären? Soll ich dorthin fahren und da bischen nachts rumfilmen?


Ja. Oder Du lässt das sonst jemanden tun. Oder man überprüft Baustrukturen, äussere Umstände, etc. und geht rational der Wahrheitsfindung nach.



> Als das alle begann suchte ich bereits nach plausiblen Erklärungen..
> Ich habe mit diesen Kapitel auch schon lange abgeschlossen, für mich ist klar Ich zweifle nicht 1 Sekunde daran was ich gesehen hatte.
> ich bin für die angebotene Hilfe hier dankbar aber es ist nicht notwendig.
> 
> warum sollte ich mich jetzt nicht ausklinken,[...]


Hättest Du das alles wirklich erlebt und auch tatsächlich mit der Geschichte abgeschlossen, würdest Du nicht mehrfach im selben Forum die Geschichte posten, so wie Du es jetzt erneut getan hast.



> ich werd hier als Geisteskrank und, oder jemand mit viel Phantasie bzw. Lügner abgestempelt und teilweise ausgelacht.


Verständlich oder? Würde ich Dir erzählen, ich hätte den Yeti gesehn oder ein Alien, würdest Du mir vermutlich auch nicht glauben. Daher läge es halt an mir, Dir zu beweisen, dass das wirklich so war.



> Haltet euch fest,ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht es ändert nichts an dem Fakt das die geschilderten Vorkommnisse genauso passiert sind.
> 
> ich bin nun weg.


Tjo, schade, wenn Dir Hilfe angeboten wird und Du sie ausschlägst können wir auch nicht mehr machen, als uns drüber zu wundern...nunja, doch...wir vergessen den Thread einfach wieder. So wirds wohl in ein paar Tagen auch sein.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hättest Du das alles wirklich erlebt und auch tatsächlich mit der Geschichte abgeschlossen, würdest Du nicht *mehrfach* im selben Forum die Geschichte posten, so wie Du es jetzt erneut getan hast.



warte warte warte... Was meinst du mit mehrfach posten? Gab es diesen Thread schon öfters hier? Oder meinst du den Thread vor 6 Jahren, von dem er erzählt hat?

Edit: Ach leute, ich liebe euch auch =) Kommt her! Lasst euch umarmen! Wo seit ihr? ...hallo... =/ Vielleicht soll ich nicht so dolle zudrücken.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Er schrieb sowas wie "hab die Geschichte hier vor 5 Jahren schonmal erzählt, aber damals hat mir auch keiner geglaubt". Daher "mehrfach"...


----------



## ano1979 (19. April 2012)

Also Gut
Wollt ihr wissen wissen was meiner Mutter passiert ist?

ich werde auf keinen Falls ins Detail gehen. 
Ein Dämon hat sie eines Nachts besucht, er hatte sie fast umgebracht.
auf meine Schwester hatte er am Meisten abgesehen als sie ein Uneherliches Kind zu Welt brachte.
Meine Schwester hatte Augen an Ihren Schatten der sie beobachtete.
Meiner Schwesters Mann stand in der Tur mit ungewöhnlichen grinsen während ihr Mann eigentlich neben Ihr im Bett lag und schlief.
Als er wegging kamm etwas anderes, es kroch auf dem Boden und sang etwas unverständliches mit einer Ziegenstimme.
und das sind nur ein paar der übelsten Sachen

ihr redet von Aufklärungen, das kann man nicht so einfach aufklären.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Er schrieb sowas wie "hab die Geschichte hier vor 5 Jahren schonmal erzählt, aber damals hat mir auch keiner geglaubt". Daher "mehrfach"...


Er schrieb, er habe es schonmal gepostet "in einem anderen Forum". er setzte in Klammern: (nicht buffed)
=)


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Und "wie" hatte er sie fast umgebracht? Mit nem Messer? Hörte ihr Herz auf zu schlagen? Wurde sie angezündet?


----------



## win3ermute (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> ihr redet von Aufklärungen, das kann man nicht so einfach aufklären.



Doch: Drogen.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

Wie singt denn eine Ziege?

Mal im ernst, deine Geschichten sind ähnlich konstruiert wie in sitcoms wenn sich einer der hauptcharacktere schnell nen Namen ausdenken muss und dabei mit auf nen KFC Bucket und die Bar guckt und sagt "Colonel Walker"
Die Ziege hast du eben als inspiration von Davatar genommen und das riecht mann


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Eine Frage, wie meldet man einen Thread zum schliessen? 
Oder kann ich nur den Threadersteller melden, wenn ich ein Fred schliessen will?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2012)

ano1979 schrieb:


> ihr redet von Aufklärungen, das kann man nicht so einfach aufklären.



Von "einfach" hat auch niemand etwas gesagt!
Das einzige was hier passiert ist, dass du eine Geschichte erzählst und erwartest, dass wir dir so jedes Wort ohne zu hinterfragen glauben sollen...

Was ich will ist, eben genau diese Phänomene aufzunehmen und zu bearbeiten um zu ergründen was dahinter steckt ob es wirklich Übernatürlich ist oder schlichtweg irgendwas anderes wie ein Ast der gegen eine Fensterscheibe schlägt!

Wenn es wirklich passiert ist kann man es auch wissenschaftlich beweisen, egal ob nun mit Physik, Mathematik, Meteorologie, Psychologie oder sämtlichen Para-Wissenschaften.

Und es ist dabei vollkommen unerheblich wie lange es dauert oder wie schwierig es wird!



Edit: Woher willst du eigentlich wissen ob es "einfach" aufzuklären sei oder nicht?


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Ok, da ano den Thread durch Löschen seiner Beiträge um einige Zeilen kürzer gemacht hat, möchte ich das wieder auffüllen. Nichts Unerklärliches, aber ich hatte mich wirklich gegruselt.

Ein Kumpel hat während des Urlaubs seiner Oma in deren gut ausgestatteten Partyraum ein größeres Gelage gefeiert (er hat sich während des Urlaubs um den Hund gekümmert, ob seine Oma mit der Anwesenheit von 20 weiteren Leuten einverstanden gewesen wäre, lass ich aus Unkenntnis mal offen).
Von der Party selbst habe ich hauptsächlich den Rum in Erinnerung behalten.

Spät in der Nacht hat die Party sich aufgelöst, mein Kumpel brachte mit seinem Motorrad den vorletzten Gast nach Hause. Ich war der letzte Gast, stand da allein in einem fremden zweistöckigen Einfamilienhaus mitten in der Pampa.
Nach einer lauten Party ist Stille noch stiller, ein wenig unheimlich. Umso deutlicher konnte ich dann ein Kratzen und Rascheln/Knistern im Haus vernehmen. Aus dem anfäglichen Unwohlsein wurde dann langsam eine krude Vorstellung, was mir gleich passieren könnte ... jemand stürzt durch die Tür hinein, zieht mir eine raschelnde Tüte über den Kopf und räumt das Haus der Oma aus. Ich schaute angespannt aus dem Fenster, ob mein Kumpel endlich zurückkommt und beruhigte mich mit dem Gedanken, die olle Riesendogge würde mich im Notfall beschützen.

Dann endlich das Scheinwerferlicht in der Auffahrt. Mein Kumpel kommt rein und ich sag ihm, dass ich mich ganz schön gegruselt hätte. Er sagte leicht amüsiert: "Na hätteste dir den Hund geholt." Dabei macht er die Tür zum Nebenzimmer auf und mir schaut ein freudiger Hund entgegen, der mit viel Leidenschaft mit einer _knisternden_ Plastiktüte spielt und dabei auf dem Dielenboden rum_kratzt_...  

Ich fühlte mich wie letzte Depp.


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2012)

Hier ist jetzt zu, da der TE leider nicht dazu beigetragen hat den Thread halbwegs seriös zu halten. Dennoch dürfen sich jetzt einige User auf eine Verwarnung freuen, denn dusseliges Rumspammen ist kein adäquater Ersatz für das einfache Melden eines Threads der geschlossen werden könnte.


----------

